# Need help with suggestion for new device....please



## jpiz (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, This is probably not even the right forum but I'm so clueless I didnt know where to put it.. (Suggestions would be helpful, thanks)
OK, okay, so I'm old. What can I say. This is what I'm looking for...I want a device that has:

*1.)* bluetooth capability (So that the spa we just purchased will pick it up and play music)
*2.) *I can store a lot of music on,(my hubby bought me a cute little IPOD for Christmas stocking but alas, it does not have bluetooth, at least I don't THINK it does, it is a NANO.) so we might return it.(P.S. He is just as clueless as I am)
*3.)* Takes photos.. I'm looking to replace my film (I told you I was old) camera and small digital (8.1 megapixels I think it is) with a device that takes REALLY good pics (HIGH MP Rating) and can have telephoto lens also and can shoot in a lot of diff lighting arrangements (Night, candles, snow, bright day, motion)
*4.)* Maybe if it's small or portable it can get internet (Again, I hope I don't sound to clueless by using the wrong terms probably...) and maybe even print from and...
*5.*) if it can be able to make calls. (You know, maybe it can be a phone?) ......Right now I have a dumb phone not a smart phone and mostly just call people up to hear the sound of their voice and say hi. I don't really text all that much because it takes me 20 minutes to write "Hi". I do not want to pay ridiculous monthly data charges like from verizon, you know. I can, however, use it at home WITHOUT CELL COMPANY DATA FEES because I have unlimited data through my cable (Optimum) if it is at home within range at no charge (That's where I would use it). If this *magical do-it-all device*were a phone, would the no data plan preclude me from making phone calls at all out of my home wireless network area if I had no data plan? would verizon (Our cell carrier) even allow me to have a smart phone without a data plan?

I know I'm asking for a lot. Does such a device exist? or should I go back into my hovel and continue churning the butter?....... Thanks in advance for any help whatsoever....

GINA


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So is it a Smart Phone you are looking for? Because pretty much all of that is standard Smart phone stuff.

What do you mean the "spa can pick it up and play music"?


----------



## jpiz (Jan 12, 2016)

oh thank you so much for replying I didnt think anyone would take me seriously!! the spa has on it bluetooth and if there is a bluetooth device near it, it send out a signal (I guess) and the phone or ipod or whatever bluetooth gets on it and you can play the music on your phone through the speakers of the spa, It's cool! There are no wires or anything! (Duh) I know I find that amazing...anyway, it DOES have an option on it for ipod but there is no place to plug anything into it or onto it. I guess the ipod would pick up the spa or the spa would pick up the ipod? something like that....so maybe it IS a smart phone I need, do you have any suggestions that would do all those things?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, but what is this 'spa' thing? Do you have link to the manufacturer's website? Is it just a Bluetooth speaker?

The iPod Nano has Bluetooth: http://www.apple.com/ca/ipod-nano/


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, you are pretty much describing any smart phone on the market.

Not sure how it works were you are, but you should have the option to buy a pay-as-you-go phone/pre-paid phone (they usually cost considerably more as the Provider isn't making a long term investment out of you). This should work with any mobile network provider but you might want to look into what sort of services they offer in regards to this.

Even if your balance is "0" then you can still use a Wi-Fi connection which will go through your home Internet Service Provider as if it was another PC on the network. This wont allow you to make "conventional" phone calls, but you will be able to contact others through applications such as skype. (the recepient also needs the software). If you rarely make calls this might also be cost effective in the long run as your credit does not decrease over time, or get wiped, it says attatched to the phone number/sim card until you use it


----------



## jpiz (Jan 12, 2016)

http://www.hotspring.com/hot-tub-ac...ainment-systems-tv-music-for-outdoor-hot-tubs

oh wow I didnt knowthere was bluetooth on this NANO (Duh-us) we were gonna return it how do you get to it?(As you an see it is still in the case)..(Notice photo was taken on my crappy digi camera like I was saying...)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

See Apple help: https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT201205


----------



## jpiz (Jan 12, 2016)

so I sounds like from what you guys are saying it should be a smart phone...any recommendations?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well if you like and already have other Apple devices there's always the iPhone 6/6s. 

For Android devices the top ones are Samsung S6, HTC One M9, Google Nexus 6, LG G5.

You may also want to see what devices your carrier has available and what deals they have.

Remember that most cheap devices are cheap for a reason, and older generations may be behind on software updates and features.


----------

